# Let's you touch his face...but it "not nice"



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking into getting a hedgie that is being discounted ($35 off) by the breeder because he is "not as nice" as the other female hogs they had. 

They described him as "not huffy and let's you touch his face" but "doesn't like to run around as much as the others."

Breeder says discount is because this one might need more work.

What are everyone's initial thoughts? I'm gonna be a new hedgie mommy, and to me he doesn't sound like a bad hedgie, I heard that it requires a lot of trust from them to let you touch your face. Is a not that active hedgehog really that bad? (heck, if that were means for selling something discounted, I'd be a free hedgehog)

I'm obviously going to ask more questions, I just wanted to get thoughts from the group

(And if my breeder sees this--please don't be offended! I just want to make sure I can offer the best care to your baby before I put a deposit for his forever home)


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a non active hedgie, she is a real snuggle bunny though! We bought her a playpen, a crinkle tube, cat toys, the whole works! She just looks at them! At night time though she is fast and furious on her wheel! IMO if the hedgie is active at night, sleeps and eats well and has no health issues, then it is just a case of whether his personality will mesh with yours.
My favourite thing Penny does is to fall asleep on me with her little chin resting on me while I stroke her ears and forehead. She will often purr and I know she is well loved and content


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think that's a bad hog at all, Bell was a mean one for awhile. We wormed up to each other and, she is a sweetheart now. She doesn't like her face touched most times though.


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

So I've decided to put a deposit on this lazy bum.

Any advice more advice on how to make sure my hoggie who doesn't like to exercise, exercises? Maybe swimming if he doesn't wheel?

Confirmed with the breeder that he's really sweet, he is just gonna need some extra handling to make sure he doesn't get chubby. I'm gonna start him on a low fat diet for now too


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

You will need to keep him on the exact sane food as what the breeder has him on and slowly integrate the new food otherwise you will shock his system and may give him runny poops. Most hedgies don't like swimming, but I have seen videos of them running up and down the tub. I think I read another owner used to let her hedgie run in a shallow tub to help with sore muscles. It may take him a little while to warm up to wheeling, but they usually do.
I think you'll love a snuggles piggy though, I sure do!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

He may have a different personality when you get him, depends on how the 2 of you interact. 

You never know!

Agreed with Phoenix, keep him on the same food and switch over to the new food slowly.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I don't think many animals like their faces touched, so if this hedgehog allows that, he can't be that bad of a hedgie. I'd say get him. All hedgehogs require patience and some huffiness is to be expected, so don't be offended if your hedgehog seems to "hate" you -- he doesn't, he's just bein' a hedgie.

My hedgehog doesn't mind being in the bathtub with very shallow water (I think she likes it because it's warm), but as soon as it goes up to the sides of her belly, she hates it and tries to escape. If you toss a floating cat toy in the tub, they may try to chase it.

tbh I like the lazy ones best... I've got a lazy one. You can plop her on the living room floor, and she'll explore... slowly, so I don't have to worry about blinking and losing her, hehe. She does everything at a slower pace, stopping to sniff everything, and I don't think I've ever seen her run at full-speed. She's just not very "Sonic".


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

You could try releasing crickets in the bath tub for him to chase so he has to work for some of his food, if he's a chubster?
If he is one of those that won't explore but does wheel then don't worry. Hector has 0 interest in anything that isn't either smelly or his wheel. Generally flat refuses to run anywhere that isn't his wheel and he is healthy enough.


----------

